# Who's using blackhorn 209?



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Thinking of making the switch. 
Any feedback would be great. 
I'll be using a whites in a 45cal. I know I'll need to get a new breech plug if I do.


----------



## jimmy_hat (Feb 8, 2014)

I used it this year for the first time, I like how clean it burns. I don't know if there is any difference how it shoots though.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Best stuff ever! 10 shots between cleans and easy loading between each shot. Easy to clean too and fast to burn with a good primer. Get yourself some speed loaders for 209 once you find the right grain weight!


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Best black powder substitute I have ever used. Most consistant target patterns and consistant through a volume measurer. After weight measuring my volume measurements, no need to weigh when loading my load tubes. And my best patterns are out of a barrel after 3 or more shots have gone down range. So I season my barrel with a few rounds before loading for hunting. And the one shot kills are nice.;-)

Spry


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Haved used it for three seasons now. Won't even consider anything else!! I love how clean it is, no misfires, reliable, high velocities, on and on. Have taken a 340 bull, cow elk, and three deer with it and 0 issues.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

What ignition are you using? From what I've learned is with the whites muzzleloader a musket nipple/plug is the better ignition with that rifle than the 209 conversion kit. And a lot less $$$

Also are you using sabots or conicals?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I'm shooting a T/C triumph, igniting with CCI 209M primers. The magnum primers are the way to go with the BH powder.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Stay away from the muzzy specfic primers and percussion caps. Use Magnum primers like Bigbull said, or standard 209 at a min.

Spry


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 for mag primers.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been using it for the last three years in my CVA Accura with good results. Like others mentioned you need to use a Mag primer. I did have to make some adjustments to my original breach plug. My flash channel was a bit small and I was getting some misfires. I had my breachplug modified with a bigger flash channel and bigger powder pocket and I have had no problems.

Mark


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

All great advice. I would add use a drill bit by hand to clean primer channel, not a pick. Keep drill bit with your possibles kit.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

110gr pushes my 250gr sst right at 2100fps. Pretty impressive in every way and wont be changing anytime soon.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Look forward to trying loads out in the next few months.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bo0YaA said:


> 110gr pushes my 250gr sst right at 2100fps. Pretty impressive in every way and wont be changing anytime soon.


I recently converted to BH from 777 and I am now a believer. Just today I was banging an 18" steel plate at 300 yards with the same load that Booya mentioned above. My rifle is a TC Omega.------SS


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

I started using BH when I got a new muzzleloader last spring. As others have said, it's pretty clean burning and definitely makes it easier to clean when done. The most important thing to me though is it's consistency in velocity and accuracy. I'm using a Knight Mountaineer with 90 gr. BH and Barnes 290 gr. boattails. This combination is super accurate and pretty darn fast. It's pushing those 290 grain pills at 1950 fps (verified with a chronograph).


----------

